# Anti-ovarian antibodies



## Stork (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Peter,

You might remember responding to my last recent post about estradial levels. I had an ovarian stress test which showed no rise in estradial levels after receiving four amps of Menogon.
The doctor then put me on six amps for the ICSI treatment, I produced only six follicles (3 tiny) and he abandoned egg collection in favour of IUI.
I have since seen another clinic who say IUI is a waste of time and it is worth going for another ICSI though I don't have much faith in having a better response, especially as they want to use four amps. I've already not responded well to six.
My question is - what do you know about anti-ovarian antibodies? Is it possible that someone who is having a poor response to stimulation but has an otherwise normal FSH (7.4 and I'm only 29) could have these anti-bodies present? I've heard a course of steroids, L-Arginine, and Aspirin would be successful in improving stimulation. Should I push for the blood test to check for the antibodies and the course of drugs prior to beginning my next treatment?

Thanks in anticipation,

Anna


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Stork said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> You might remember responding to my last recent post about estradial levels. I had an ovarian stress test which showed no rise in estradial levels after receiving four amps of Menogon.
> The doctor then put me on six amps for the ICSI treatment, I produced only six follicles (3 tiny) and he abandoned egg collection in favour of IUI.
> ...


I would ask for Gonal F to be used as the stimulation drug. This often has a much better result than menogon.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

